# Recent Activity Page (Is this forgotten?)



## Bearcarver

I'm gonna do my best explaining this problem I have with the new platform, but I don't know if many use it like I do:

The first thing I do when I get on the forum is go to my "Profile", by clicking on "Bearcarver".

Then right below my Bio information is *"Your Recent Activity".*

This is a list of every post I have made, in the order of newest to oldest, and if anyone made a comment since the last time I did, there is a little number beside it. Then I click on that thread Title, and that takes me to that thread. That way I can see who said what since I was there, and if there is any question I need to answer, I can answer it.

After I have looked at all of the ones I can see, I click on *"More" *at the bottom. That takes me back a few more posts. I keep clicking *"More"*, and I keep going back as far as I want, checking to see if I need to answer anyone. I usually stop after I click *"More"* a few times without any little numbers showing any more. 

Now Here is the difference between now (The New Platform), and the way it was in the Good Old Days with the Old Platform:

In the old days, when you would click on one of the thread Titles, it would take you to that thread, and when you were done there, you could click "Back", and it would take you to the page you were last at in the *"Your Recent Activity"* pages.

Now in the current Platform, you can click on one of the thread Titles, and get to that thread too, but when you're done there, if you click "Back", it takes you all the way to the beginning page in *"Your Recent Activities"*.

So if you had to click on *"More"* ---- lets say 8 times to get to a page that has three threads that you need to look at, you have to go back to the first page, and click on *"More" *8 times for each of the other two threads.

I think that stinks!

Hope somebody understands my explanation.

Thanks,

Bearcarver


----------



## dale5351

Depending on the browser you are using, there may be an easy answer.  I use IE8.  It has tabs.  The way that I process the message threads is to do a right click and say "open in new tab".  That leaves me exactly where I was in the main listing.  In fact, I usually open a number of threads, all in separate tabs -- then go read them one by one.


----------



## Bearcarver

dale5351 said:


> Depending on the browser you are using, there may be an easy answer.  I use IE8.  It has tabs.  The way that I process the message threads is to do a right click and say "open in new tab".  That leaves me exactly where I was in the main listing.  In fact, I usually open a number of threads, all in separate tabs -- then go read them one by one.


Thanks Dale,
Wouldn't that mean if I wanted to go back 14 clicks (More), I'd have to open 14 new windows?

Seems to me, it would be a lot easier for the powers that be to make it like the platform that wasn't supposed to be as good as this new one.

Just sayin'

Bear


----------



## bill in mn

Bear you can hit "More as many times as you want and when you see a thread you want to expand  this is when you right click and hit "open in new tab" when you close that "New tab" you will be right where you left off on the "Recent activity page"

I have an issue with the recent activity page when I'm logged in I only see my stuff. If I'm not logged in I can see all the recent activity, so I log off right away.Bill


----------



## the dude abides

I agree.  It's a PITA.  Seems so simple to be able to just hit the back button.  But it doesn't work for me on a PC either.  Yes, you can do everything by right clicking then "open in a new tab" or "open in a new window" either way works and your original page stays right where you left it.  You can just close that currently open tab and your original should be right there behind it.  So no, you don't have to have 14 tabs open unless you want to.  Clicking "back" should do just what it says.  Programming oversight I say.  If it was intentional, it was a bad idea.

Bill,

I prefer to not log in with my user name for that very reason.  But if you (on a PC) hold your mouse over the word "Forum" at the top of the page, don't click anything, just hover over it...a pop up menu will expose itself.  One of the choices is "All New Posts".  That'll get you to the current activity page from everyone and not just what you've commented on.


----------



## meateater

What I do is when I see a post that I want to look at I hold down the "Shift" key and click on the link to open a new window. No back buttons involved and I just X it out when done. I'm on windows Xp Pro.


----------



## tom37

Not that it matters but up until recently I did it similar to the way dude does it. The only difference is I click on forums  and the categories pop up and in the upper right I click all new post, this gets me the new members and such along with my post showing in blue and I know that its been responded to since my mane is not the marked name in the reply box.

Bear is right tho since day one its been a pain in the arse for me to use the recent activity section. (Never even go there).

In the past the back button has always worked for me up until several weeks ago. Now I know I made mention of this and Jeff thought an update would fix it. Its worse now and after it doesn't work I can pull the drop down and I see bad request in the first line and the next two lines are redirects to adds........

I do check  here every day but I seldom check more then the first half of the first page, I get so pissed off having to scroll the back arrow drop down to back up, that I just close the page out and wait for the next day. With the hope it will get fixed, there's not alot that gets under my skin but redirects on the back button are straight up low down sneaky moves.

Sorry if I have offended anyone but I call it how I see it and. Someone, probably the ones selling the new platform, are benefiting from this rather then us members benefiting.


----------



## tom37

OK I am the first to admit when I am wrong, not sure I am 100% wrong in my statments but I will say. I'm sorry if I have ruffled anyones feathers.

I had a brain moment and remembered that quite some time back I turned off add blocking.

I think someone was having troubles with adds floating over there pics they posted.

So I turned the add blocker off in my profile settings to see if the same problem would happen to me. Then I forgot about it. 

I just went there and turned it back on.

Then I went to the all new post and clicked on almost every thread on the first page and then the back button.

Gee Guess What......

The back button had ZERO redirects. This indicates to me, that I no longer have to deal with the issue as I am a premiere member and I can shut out the adds.

Sorry to all you folks that don't have this feature.


----------



## scarbelly

I also hate the fact that you have to scroll thru a lot of messages to see what you have posted to and what has updated and if you are on page 2 or 3 because you are looking for something and hit the all new post it takes you back to page 1


----------



## Bearcarver

OK Guys, I checked it out:

That "Open in a new Tab" works, but after leaving that thread, and going back to the "Recent Activities Page", the little number is still beside the thread, so that would tell me there are new comments there since I was there, and that would be WRONG! When you go through it the normal way, the little number goes away, showing nobody has made a comment on that thread since I was there.

So why can't it just be made the way the Old platform had it---THE RIGHT WAY.

Thanks

Maybe it's just me. If I buy something new, I expect it to be better than the thing it replaced, or at least as good.

I sure hope my thoracic surgeon doesn't ever say, "Your new valve isn't as good as your old one".

Bear


----------



## shooter1

Bearcarver said:


> OK Guys, I checked it out:
> 
> That "Open in a new Tab" works, but after leaving that thread, and going back to the "Recent Activities Page", the little number is still beside the thread, so that would tell me there are new comments there since I was there, and that would be WRONG! When you go through it the normal way, the little number goes away, showing nobody has made a comment on that thread since I was there.
> 
> So why can't it just be made the way the Old platform had it---THE RIGHT WAY.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Maybe it's just me. If I buy something new, I expect it to be better than the thing it replaced, or at least as good.
> 
> I sure hope my thoracic surgeon doesn't ever say, "Your new valve isn't as good as your old one".
> 
> Bear


I couldn't have said it any better. Agree 100%!


----------



## backwoodssmoker

I hear where your coming from Bear, I go thru the same thing.. Back-- More, More, More, it sucks.  Your 100% right Bear a "Back" button should take you back to where you were. I hope they fix it, I don't check a lot of old post for the reason you stated, sorry folks but I just hate the feature also.


----------



## Bearcarver

Bump for the powers that be---Hint--Hint.


----------



## retread

Bear,

This is just a thought, but why don't you try this.  When you leave the old thread, and go back to the "Recent Activities Page", try reloading that page.  I think that might refresh the little number to the new value.  I'm not sure, but it is something to try


Bearcarver said:


> OK Guys, I checked it out:
> 
> That "Open in a new Tab" works, but after leaving that thread, and going back to the "Recent Activities Page", the little number is still beside the thread, so that would tell me there are new comments there since I was there, and that would be WRONG! When you go through it the normal way, the little number goes away, showing nobody has made a comment on that thread since I was there.
> 
> So why can't it just be made the way the Old platform had it---THE RIGHT WAY.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Maybe it's just me. If I buy something new, I expect it to be better than the thing it replaced, or at least as good.
> 
> I sure hope my thoracic surgeon doesn't ever say, "Your new valve isn't as good as your old one".
> 
> Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Retread said:


> Bear,
> 
> This is just a thought, but why don't you try this.  When you leave the old thread, and go back to the "Recent Activities Page", try reloading that page.  I think that might refresh the little number to the new value.  I'm not sure, but it is something to try
> 
> 
> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Guys, I checked it out:
> 
> That "Open in a new Tab" works, but after leaving that thread, and going back to the "Recent Activities Page", the little number is still beside the thread, so that would tell me there are new comments there since I was there, and that would be WRONG! When you go through it the normal way, the little number goes away, showing nobody has made a comment on that thread since I was there.
> 
> So why can't it just be made the way the Old platform had it---THE RIGHT WAY.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Maybe it's just me. If I buy something new, I expect it to be better than the thing it replaced, or at least as good.
> 
> I sure hope my thoracic surgeon doesn't ever say, "Your new valve isn't as good as your old one".
> 
> Bear
Click to expand...



Tried it:

Tried Refresh & tried Reload.

Either one takes you back to the first page.

This problem wouldn't bother me if I hadn't been here before the change to Huddler, but since I was I know how much better that ability was.

There are things about this platform that are better than the old one was, like posting pics right through the Reply box, but this one is a REAL BUMMER to me.

By the time I get done going through the old posts (because of the stupid "returning to page #1" thing), I hardly have any time left to look at new posts. I only have so much time on this computer.

Thanks for your reply,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Guys,

I just sent this problem to Jeff, with a link, so I would imagine it will be looked into soon.

Should be an easy fix, but I guess they couldn't fix it until they knew it wasn't working the way it should.

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff

Bearcarver said:


> I'm gonna do my best explaining this problem I have with the new platform, but I don't know if many use it like I do:
> 
> The first thing I do when I get on the forum is go to my "Profile", by clicking on "Bearcarver".
> 
> Then right below my Bio information is *"Your Recent Activity".*
> 
> This is a list of every post I have made, in the order of newest to oldest, and if anyone made a comment since the last time I did, there is a little number beside it. Then I click on that thread Title, and that takes me to that thread. That way I can see who said what since I was there, and if there is any question I need to answer, I can answer it.
> 
> After I have looked at all of the ones I can see, I click on *"More" *at the bottom. That takes me back a few more posts. I keep clicking *"More"*, and I keep going back as far as I want, checking to see if I need to answer anyone. I usually stop after I click *"More"* a few times without any little numbers showing any more.
> 
> Now Here is the difference between now (The New Platform), and the way it was in the Good Old Days with the Old Platform:
> 
> In the old days, when you would click on one of the thread Titles, it would take you to that thread, and when you were done there, you could click "Back", and it would take you to the page you were last at in the *"Your Recent Activity"* pages.
> 
> Now in the current Platform, you can click on one of the thread Titles, and get to that thread too, but when you're done there, if you click "Back", it takes you all the way to the beginning page in *"Your Recent Activities"*.
> 
> So if you had to click on *"More"* ---- lets say 8 times to get to a page that has three threads that you need to look at, you have to go back to the first page, and click on *"More" *8 times for each of the other two threads.
> 
> I think that stinks!
> 
> Hope somebody understands my explanation.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bearcarver




Bear, you are not alone. I have had to deal with that too and it is definitely something that needs to be looked into. I think it has to do with the fact that the Huddler refreshes the threads list when the back button is presses when in vBulletin it just gives you your last view without refreshing. I can definitely see the advantage to refreshing so new posts/threads are added into the mix but personally, like you, I would rather just go back to where I was at to start with. This is me guessing.. so it may be a lot more complicated than my attempt at a conjecture.

Like others have said already, I just click my middle mouse button on the link to open it in a new tab so as to not mess up where I'm at but I honestly don't think we should have to do that. I can assure you that I will be bringing this up to the Huddler team this week and seeing if that is something we can get corrected soon.

Huddler has been very good about giving us what we want as long as it is for the greater good of a significant number of members.. if we have something that only 3 people complain about then it may not be worth 200 hours of re-coding but if lots of folks on this forum and possibly other forums are having the same problem then it makes sense to get that problem fixed ahead of other problems.

I will certainly make this known and see if we can get some priority on it. If I hear anything, I will let you know.


----------



## Bearcarver

TulsaJeff said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna do my best explaining this problem I have with the new platform, but I don't know if many use it like I do:
> 
> The first thing I do when I get on the forum is go to my "Profile", by clicking on "Bearcarver".
> 
> Then right below my Bio information is *"Your Recent Activity".*
> 
> This is a list of every post I have made, in the order of newest to oldest, and if anyone made a comment since the last time I did, there is a little number beside it. Then I click on that thread Title, and that takes me to that thread. That way I can see who said what since I was there, and if there is any question I need to answer, I can answer it.
> 
> After I have looked at all of the ones I can see, I click on *"More" *at the bottom. That takes me back a few more posts. I keep clicking *"More"*, and I keep going back as far as I want, checking to see if I need to answer anyone. I usually stop after I click *"More"* a few times without any little numbers showing any more.
> 
> Now Here is the difference between now (The New Platform), and the way it was in the Good Old Days with the Old Platform:
> 
> In the old days, when you would click on one of the thread Titles, it would take you to that thread, and when you were done there, you could click "Back", and it would take you to the page you were last at in the *"Your Recent Activity"* pages.
> 
> Now in the current Platform, you can click on one of the thread Titles, and get to that thread too, but when you're done there, if you click "Back", it takes you all the way to the beginning page in *"Your Recent Activities"*.
> 
> So if you had to click on *"More"* ---- lets say 8 times to get to a page that has three threads that you need to look at, you have to go back to the first page, and click on *"More" *8 times for each of the other two threads.
> 
> I think that stinks!
> 
> Hope somebody understands my explanation.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bearcarver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear, you are not alone. I have had to deal with that too and it is definitely something that needs to be looked into. I think it has to do with the fact that the Huddler refreshes the threads list when the back button is presses when in vBulletin it just gives you your last view without refreshing. I can definitely see the advantage to refreshing so new posts/threads are added into the mix but personally, like you, I would rather just go back to where I was at to start with. This is me guessing.. so it may be a lot more complicated than my attempt at a conjecture.
> 
> *Like others have said already, *I just click my middle mouse button on the link to open it in a new tab so as to not mess up where I'm at but I honestly don't think we should have to do that. I can assure you that I will be bringing this up to the Huddler team this week and seeing if that is something we can get corrected soon.
> 
> Huddler has been very good about giving us what we want as long as it is for the greater good of a significant number of members.. if we have something that only 3 people complain about then it may not be worth 200 hours of re-coding but if lots of folks on this forum and possibly other forums are having the same problem then it makes sense to get that problem fixed ahead of other problems.
> 
> I will certainly make this known and see if we can get some priority on it. If I hear anything, I will let you know.
Click to expand...

Thank You for your reply Jeff,

I don't have a "middle" mouse click, *but as I have "already" stated in Post # 10 in this thread*:

*I tried right clicking & opening it in another tab (which works the way you say), but when you're done with that thread, and close that tab, the little number beside the thread you finished dealing with stays beside that item. That makes it look like you didn't go there yet. Now you have no idea which ones you went to & which ones you didn't yet, leaving you in no better shape than you were before. (Maybe I'm missing something???)*

I really appreciate your prompt attention. As for the 200 hours that poor Huddler has to do, it reminds me of the guys that cried to me because they had to spend three days to jack-hammer my new garage floor out, and re-pour it, when I had this log house built. I told them, "If you would have done it right the first time, you wouldn't be having to do this".

Again---Thanks a lot Jeff,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Boy that was fun, and it made me think of bumping this thread as a reminder that the problem I explained, and many agree with is still a problem.

After playing this back & forth game, day after day, and missing a number of great posts because of it, here is what happened:

I was working my way back to make sure I replied to all comments & questions directed to myself. It goes like this:

Click through pages 1-2-3-4-5, open one post, back to page one.

Keep working my way back and forth about 10 times to get to click through 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8, open that page, and back again.

So I keep doing this time consuming PITA, and I actually clicked back 23 pages, and found two different threads I had to reply to.

I opened one, made my reply, and I got set back to page one again. Then had to open one page at a time 23 times again, to get to the other one.

I know I could just ignore the old ones, and not worry about any questions directed at me, but I know how I feel when I don't get an answer to a question I have asked.

I just wish Huddler would make it easier to be nice to others, by making it easier to answer all questions asked.

So there's my reminder that this problem still exists,

Bear

BTW: To all of my wonderful forum friends who post really great Qview. If any of your outstanding posts do not have a comment from "Bear", it's because Bear spends hundreds of hours working through this flaw in the programming. Sorry.


----------



## arnie

Don’t you get the most recent replies to everything you’ve posted in by going to subscriptions?


----------



## TulsaJeff

Thanks Bear for the reminder.. I am sure this will be fixed I just don't know how quickly or how involved it is.

Going to nag the engineers now


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Jeff !

I never know if reminding is needed or not, so I figure, "What the hey".

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Arnie said:


> Don’t you get the most recent replies to everything you’ve posted in by going to subscriptions?


Arnie,

Didn't want you to think I was ignoring you.

I wanted to check it out before replying to you.

You're right, the "subscriptions" is a big help for the time being.

Only thing is, it seems to only go back one week, but it is still a big help!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## arnie

Go to the bottom of the subscriptions and click more.

  

It may be my imagination, but I think older posts are brought to the front if there has been any activity on them so you don’t need to keep paging down to view only active posts.


----------



## Bearcarver

Arnie said:


> Go to the bottom of the subscriptions and click more.
> 
> 
> 
> It may be my imagination, but I think older posts are brought to the front if there has been any activity on them so you don’t need to keep paging down to view only active posts.


LOL--Even I know to click "more",
When I do it, it stops after a few pages---then I look at the date & it's usually 7 days back.

The "Recent Activity" pages go on forever, as long as you keep clicking.

Like I said, it does help, but it's not a replacement.

Bear


----------



## arnie

Oh, OK? I just checked mine. It went back more than 30 days. I think I cleaned it out to that last week


----------



## kingkoch42

gone


----------



## Bearcarver

Kingkoch42 said:


> This is not going to help you but as long as a thread concerning recent activity has been created.... How do you clean up the activity ?
> 
> For example, the threads that you looked at a month ago and that you _know_ that you are not going top go back to.  For me, the threads in jokes fall into this case - once I read a joke, I do not have to come back to it.
> 
> Cal


Hmmm, Good question.

I like them coming back, because I read all comments after mine to make sure I didn't miss a question, or something else important.

If people stop commenting on a thread, it will keep getting farther & farther back on the "Recent Activity" list, without a red number in front of it.

The only way I know to get rid of the red number is to open that page. (This will also be much better once it is fixed to work properly)

If you just ignore the thread & the red number, it will also keep getting farther & farther back on the list.

That's all I can tell you.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Arnie said:


> Oh, OK? I just checked mine. It went back more than 30 days. I think I cleaned it out to that last week




I clean my "subscriptions" page out every day, and it only ever goes back 7 days (usually about 100 threads).

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

TulsaJeff said:


> Thanks Bear for the reminder.. I am sure this will be fixed I just don't know how quickly or how involved it is.
> 
> Going to nag the engineers now


Hi Jeff,

Keep nagging them. I'm getting old waiting.

It's nearly 4 months now, since we started this thing.

BTW: The Subscriptions page has the same problem, but it doesn't have as many pages.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Bearcarver said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> Keep nagging them. I'm getting old waiting.
> 
> It's nearly 4 months now, since we started this thing.
> 
> BTW: The Subscriptions page has the same problem, but it doesn't have as many pages.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bear


Did fixing this problem get trashed?

Can't Huddler fix it?

Don't they want to fix it?

Seems like they just laughed & shrugged it off, saying, "They will forget about it eventually."

Well, it's hard to forget, when it affects your ability to use this forum properly day after day after day!

I even got Newbies PMing me, asking me how to get back to the page they were on, instead of going back to the first page all of the time.

All I can tell them is I've been trying to get that fixed for 5 months now!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

9 months now & still the same.

Somebody made a lot of comments today, and now to clear them all off of the Subscription page & the Recent activities page, you have to go 6 pages back to page one for each thread.

Can't Huddler fix this?

You would think they could have done it in 9 months.

It really is a pain!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## michael ark

I thought i was the only one.


----------



## bmudd14474

From what I understand from talking to Huddler the reason it does that is that when you hit back there is a script that auto updates the recent activity. Its not a stagnant page where it goes back to where you were. What I do to work around this is the right click on the post I want to view and open in another tab. Ill ask again but I believe that what you are looking for isnt available with the current active page that is set up.


----------



## JckDanls 07

I agree with ya Bear..  It Is a PITA..  I also would think that you should be able to delete any of the post off your profile page as well...   just to clean it up a little bit at your own discretion...   JMO


----------



## michael ark

How about new responses to old posts link or last post.That  could make it better.


----------



## bmudd14474

use the feedback form for suggestions and it will go strait to Huddler.  www.smokingmeatforums.com/feedback


----------



## Bearcarver

bmudd14474 said:


> From what I understand from talking to Huddler the reason it does that is that when you hit back there is a script that auto updates the recent activity. Its not a stagnant page where it goes back to where you were. What I do to work around this is the right click on the post I want to view and open in another tab. Ill ask again but I believe that what you are looking for isnt available with the current active page that is set up.


I tried that Brian.

Opening it in another tab allows you to view it, but it doesn't get rid of the red highlight number which is your signal that you might need to answer a question. The first thing I do every time I get on is go through all of those, in case someone asked me a question. Because of this problem which I have never seen anywhere else, it sometimes takes so long to go through them all, that I have no computer time left to go to new posts.

Huddler has been notified many times, some of them by Jeff, in the last 9 months. Look back at some of the earlier posts on this 37 post thread.

Couples can make babies in 9 months!

The things that keep me on this forum are the ease of maneuvering in it, the wonderful people who come here, and the fact that they appreciate my help.

Thanks,

Bear

PS: Sent feedback form again.


----------



## bmudd14474

Bearcarver said:


> I tried that Brian.
> 
> 
> Opening it in another tab allows you to view it, but it doesn't get rid of the red highlight number
> 
> 
> 
> Couples can make babies in 9 months!
> 
> 
> 
> The things that keep me on this forum are the ease of maneuvering in it, the wonderful people who come here, and the fact that they appreciate my help.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Sent feedback form again.




It does get rid of the red highlight number. But it doesn't do it until you refresh the page.

And just because a couple can make a baby in 9 months doesn't mean its the best decision.


----------



## Bearcarver

bmudd14474 said:


> It does get rid of the red highlight number. But it doesn't do it until you refresh the page.
> And just because a couple can make a baby in 9 months doesn't mean its the best decision.


LOL on the Baby.

I checked, and you're right it does get rid of the number when the page gets refreshed.

For that I thank you very much. I will keep trying to do it that way, and once I get used to it, it might be better than having to turn all those pages for each reply.

My guess is that if I only have to click on "More" once, it might be better to do so, but if I have to go through 4, 5, 6, or like last night---7 pages all of those times, your way should be much better.

However the best way would be for Huddler to fix it properly, after 9 months of begging. Then no matter how many pages worth of replies get backed up, it will virtually be like only one page.

Thanks Again Brian,

Bear


----------



## bmudd14474

Ill see what can be done Bear but I know its not as simple as it seems it would be.

Thanks 

Brian


----------



## Bearcarver

bmudd14474 said:


> Ill see what can be done Bear but I know its not as simple as it seems it would be.
> Thanks
> Brian


Thanks Brian, I appreciate it.

I realize it's not easy to do these kind of things, if you look at some earlier posts on this thread, Jeff has been trying to get this fixed for many months.

But then again it only took 4 months to build my Log House.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Meanwhile I'll keep trying to get used to the way you told me. Hard to teach an Old Bear New Tricks!!!

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07

I wonder if we can get our profile page to put any thread thats on there that somebody posted to up to the top, just like the recent activity page does ? 

  Jeff do you think this is possible? 

 Have the person that manages your web site do an update to include a feature like that.

 I notice that the thread does come to the top of the list when I post to it, but it would be nice If it would come to the top of the list when somebody else makes a post to it


----------

